# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Cuando todo falla

## magomago

Bueno pues mi pregunta es ...Que haceis cuando os falla un juego?
Se que hay que tener salidas y preveer los fallos y las incontinencias del juego,pero que haceis cuando todo falla?,cuando se os da la vuelta sin querer la carta de doble dorso?,cuando se os descuadran las cartas en un doble lift debido a un temblor de manos de ultima generacion ,o cuando al topitear la moneda debido a un hado del destino se os cae al suelo.

----------


## YaGo

Lo que yo hago es despotricar contra mis manos jaja.No, a mí solo me ha pasado eso una vez (la única que he hecho una "actuación" por llamar de alguna manera a aquello) y es que en un  agua y aceite me salió mal una cosa (me quedaron 3 rojas y una negra y 3 negras y una roja )y dije que "no había dejado reposar lo suficiente".Repetí el juego y todos tan contentos.Parecío aposta y todo.

En definitiva (y sé que está mal) lo que yo hice en ese momento fue improvisar, claro, que en aquel momento era fácil por el juego y por como me había quedado la primera vez, pero en otro caso...

Saludos , MaGo YaGo.

----------


## magomago

Bueno no me referia a eso,aunque esta bien lo que has comentado juas,me referia a cuando ya te han descubierto el truco debido a algun fallo casi imprevisible(en principio).
Cabiais a otro juego?,sonreis?,poneis pies en polvorosa?

----------


## letang

Pos por ahí leí algun vez que Tamariz había dicho
"Menos mal que somos magos y no toreros"

Ahora este hilo podría servir para propuestas que se nos ocurran sobre qué hacer en esos casos.

Yo por ahora no tengo ninguna xD

----------


## YaGo

Bueno, lo que yo hago es básicamente seguir con el juego, porque quizá cuela, y aunque hayan visto "algo raro", como no saben muy bien que es, se quedan con la intriga.Otra cosa es ya que se te caiga la carta doble en la ambiciosa, pero eso no me ha pasado.

En definitiva, improvisar y seguir con el juego.Si veo que se ha visto demasiado, les cuelo otro de efecto fuerte y se les olvida el anterior.

Saludos, MaGo YaGo.

----------


## ignoto

En mayo estaba haciendo un juego y se pusieron a pelear un par de chavales al fondo.
Que si esto, que si lo otro y un pañuelo acabó donde no tenía que acabar.
Así que dije:
"... totalmente vacío...*¿?*...¡Pues no! ¡El pañuelo sigue estando aquí!"
Puse cara de mico durante los dos segundos de rigor y pasé al siguiente juego.
¿Arreglo?
No tiene arreglo. Se pifió y punto.
Henry Evans nos aconsejó en el CIVAC, en estos casos, que nombráramos como normal lo ocurrido (como si fuera lo que tenía que pasar) y siguieramos adelante como si tal cosa.
Desde luego, lo mejor es poner una velita a San Cucufato Nonato y esperar que no pase.

P.D. Por si a alguien se le ocurre que podría haber hecho desaparecer el pañuelo con el FP, que pruebe a hacerlo con uno de 90x90 cm que era el que yo estaba manejando.

----------


## Gandalf

La mejor opción es tener una segunda forma de realizar el mismo juego. Me explico.

Una de las cosas que más riesgos hay de que te cacen es con los dobles lifts. Te han cazado. Pues haz el mismo juego variando ese uso. Convierte en triple el doble y muestralé las dos primeras, verás como el esquema que habían construido pasa a pensar que debe ser entonces de otra forma. Será inevitable que ya hayan pensado una forma e hacerlo, pero al menos habrás salido del apuro y no se irá convencido, aunque si mosqueado.

Realiza el mismo juego pero cambiando todo el envoltorio. Al fin y al cabo toda una rutina de ambiciosa no es más que repetir el mismo pase de distintas formas y sobre todo, con distinto final. Eso hace que la gente piense que para cada uno usaste distinto truco, y hace que les sea imposible razonarlos todos como uno solo. 

Hay que tener claro una cosa. Si te han visto no lo puedes evitar. Si alguien vió la moneda empalmada en tu mano no harás que piense que no lo hiciste, así que haz como si te huviese pillado tu pareja con otra/o. NIEGALO. NIEGALO AUNQUE SE TE CAIGA LA MONEDA DE LA MANO. Y rápidamente pasa a otro truco que no se base en el mismo efecto y a ser posible con otros últiles (cartas por monedas o por esponjas...)

----------


## Iván Manso

Cuando te falla el efecto y no hay solución posible lo mejor es poner una sonrisa picara e ir a guardar el juego al maletín. Pero guardarlo como si te hubiera salido mal (que es lo que ha ocurrido de verdad) y pasa al siguiente. El público se reirá aceptando que eres humano y que lo que haces te puede fallar, y que todo tiene su secreto. No pidas perdón, no tienes porqué. 

Lo que decía Juan Tamariz es verdad. Tú piensa que si fueras torero y fallaras sería peor.

Pero a estas cosas no hay que darles más vueltas. Nadie va a pensar que eres peor mago por el hecho de que te haya fallado un juego, al contrario, pensarás cómo eres cuando vean cómo reaccionas ante el fallo.

Yo he tenido la suerte de que no me han fallado muchas veces los juegos en las actuaciones que he hecho (muchas ya) pero las veces que me ha fallado he salido bien y nadie se dio cuenta de nada, jeje, suertudo que es uno.

Mi opinión

un saludo 

IvI

----------


## kike

si no hay salidas... y la has metido hasta el fondo... sonrisa y al siguiente juego...ups... no somos perfectos :twisted: 

torero, o medico... aun podria ser peor no?jiji

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Darwin Ortiz en su "Buena Magia" (para mi el libro que más me a ayudado en los aspectos teóricos) habla de aquel punto. La solución como digo Ivi... pasar a otra cosa.. cualquiera falla.
Saludos

----------


## davidmagic

Hola magomago,

te voy a dar un consejo que aprendí del señor Copperfield, sí, sí, el de la Estatua de la Libertad, las Cataratas del Niágara y todo eso. Pues bien, ¿sabes por qué él es el mejor y siempre en sus espectáculos queda todo tan bien y tan bonito y no suele fallar nada? Porque él siempre tiene un plan B ante cualquier fallo. ¿Y si falla el plan B? Pues tiene otro plan C. Y si falla ya el C es porque se está destruyendo el mundo... jajaj  Bueno, pues ahí es donde está la clave de su éxito. 

Como curiosidad te puedo decir que en todos los espectáculos en directo (ya sea Magia o no) hay preparadas una serie de soluciones ante cualquier error. Como ejemplo te diré que, además de la Magia, me gustan las emociones fuertes, desde montañas rusas hasta 'puenting' jejej. Ya he dicho alguna vez en algún otro foro que me encantan los parques temáticos. Si conoces "Movie World Madrid", o sea, Warner Bros. Park jeje y has visto "Arma Letal" habrás observado que en una parte del show uno de los actores es colgado por los pies (boca abajo, como a Copperfield o a Houdini) desde una grúa para terminar con una caída tipo 'puenting'. Pues bien, los días de viento fuerte esta escena no la pueden realizar y recurren a otro plan, en este caso, un salto de 10m al lago desde una fábrica que está a punto de explotar. Como ves, no es tan espectacular pero, por lo menos, han salvado el show ese día. Pues con la Magia ocurre lo mismo. Si Copperfield tiene algún problema lo resuelve mediante el segundo plan que tenía preparado.
Estamos hablando de fallos humanos porque como sean fallos mecánicos, por ejemplo, fallos en pirotecnia,... jeje ahí si que puedes poner los pies en polvorosa!!! (yo lo haría) jajajaj

Moraleja: _"ten siempre más de una salida para el mismo efecto ante cualquier posible fallo"._ (joe, qué bonito me ha quedado!!! xDDD)

Espero haberte ayudado.

Un saludo.

PD: Como me enrollo jajaj. 
PD2: Por si a alguien le interesa: www.warnerbrospark.com Esto no es Magia pero si alguien va a Warner que no deje de montar en "Stunt Fall" y "Superman". Ufff!!! Qué gozada!!!

----------


## iñaki

Davidmagic,me parece que el fallo al que magomago se refiere no es del mismo tipo que lo de arma letal que dices,si hace mal tiempo hacen otra cosa,OK deacuerdo,pero el mismo caso seria¿y si se rompe la cuerda del actor?por poner un ejemplo,no es un cambio de planes,es un error a lo que se refieren.A mi si me pasa,acabo de la manera mas rapida posible,pero no digo ni pio(como si no hubiese fallado nada)es como cuando estas nervioso y sales a actuar y lo primero que dices es "perdon es que estoy muy nervioso"al publico eso no le interesa y ademas le incomoda,todo esto es MI opinion personal,nada mas.

  Rebo,un saludo,ya casi me sali esa aparicion de los 4 ases que me regalaste en Barakaldo.

----------


## davidmagic

Hola Iñaki,

veo que no me he explicado bien o no me has entendido bien. Lógicamente, cuando te falla un juego de cartas o una técnica (un doble-lift, por ejemplo) no se puede solucionar de la forma que yo digo te ha fallado y punto! A lo que me refiero es que el hecho cometer un error no significa que no se pueda salir airoso. Sé que a lo mejor he cambiado un poco la orientación del tema pero si es cierto que lo podemos aplicar a la Magia. Antes, me centré, sobre todo, en Copperfield. Estoy convencido que él tiene su plan B o C en sus grandes ilusiones pero también estoy seguro que tiene dichos planes en su juegos de magia de cerca. Vamos a imaginar, David habrá hecho su rosa flotante miles de veces, ¿verdad?  Supongo que alguna vez le habrá fallado (o a lo mejor no, quién sabe). Pero en el caso de que le haya fallado todos sabemos que es un juego muy delicado en el que encontrar una posible correción es muy difícil, no¿? Pues sigo pensando que él habrá salido de algún modo lo más airoso posible, con alguna excusa ya preparada o un 'gag' que tenía previsto. A esto es a lo que me refería con lo de las posibles salidas porque no creo que David salga corriendo y deje a 12.000 personas tiradas cada vez que le sale algo mal jajaj (aunque sería un puntazo!!! jeje). Lo que si es cierto, es lo que dices tú, Iñaki, que en la magia de cerca y en la cartomagia encontrar una posible salida es más complicado que en un escenario. Y si se rompe la cuerda del especialista de "Arma Letal", la de Copperfield mientras se escapa de la camisa de fuerza o la mía mientras que hago 'puenting' son un 'gajes' del oficio y tienen la misma probabilidad de que ocurran que si yo bajo por las escaleras desde el escenario hasta el patio de butacas para dar a elegir una carta y me resbalo, me caigo y me rompo la cabeza. Eso ya son casos extremos. Y sino que se lo digan a Roy Horn. En ese caso, se para el show y punto. Así se hizo cuando a Roy le atacó el tigre o cuando hace unos meses Copperfield se desmayó en el escenario. Y si magomago está haciendo un juego para sus amigos y le falla el juego pues que lo intente corregir, en caso de que no pueda que tire para adelante con el siguiente y que se olvide del fallo. Pero sigo pensando que los errores humanos se pueden corregir. Otra cosa son los errores naturales o mecánicos. 
Finalmente, he de decir que la mayor parte de los errores humanos que cometemos son por falta de ensayo en el caso de la Magia. Así que, a ensayar cien millones de veces y una vez que termines pues vuelves a empezar con otros cien millones. Pues, venga, a ensayar!!!
Es mi opinión.

Un saludo.

----------


## themagician

Henry Evans dice que es en esos momentos donde el artista saca lo mejor de si mismo, que ese es el desafío para el verdadero mago.

----------


## Asdetrebol

Lei en un libro de tamariz, q nunca por garral que sea el error debe uno acabar de descubrirlo, porque siempre hay alguien que no se ha dado cuenta, lo suyo es sacar la como he leido por ahi lo mejor de uno mismo y discurrir como salir del embrollo, una buena manera es normalizar la situacion y seguir como si fuese parte del truco, aprovechar el fallo para hacer algo aunque sea distinto de lo pensado...a mi en un agua y aceite me quedaron dos cruzadas como lo vi antes q los demas al oler las cartas lo q hice fue hacer de seguido la rutina de las cartas siguen al lider aprovechando q tenia esas dos y habia usado pocas cartas para el agua y aceite... :twisted:   :Oops:

----------


## Mago Aranda

señores en mi modesta opinion.  admitir el fallo es un error...cuando algo falla y no se tiene plan b  ni plan c .  solo hay que tener sangre fria y continuar como si el juego fuera asi .luego se puede salir con cualquier tecnica .siempre es mejor que admitir que hubo un fallo. se puede salir de 1000 formas de una situacion comprometida sabiendo improvisar, eso hago yo ..y el resultado es un aplauso..lo demas es perder puntos 10  9 8 7 6

----------


## MJJMarkos

100% de acuerdo con Aranda. 

El error nunca hay que admitirlo.

Yo he fallado varias veces y nunca lo admito, intento que salga como mejor pueda y muchas veces he hecho milagros que ni preparandomelos.

Eso te lo dan las tablas, la improvisación, y ahí sí entra un factor muy importante, tu talento natural.

Nunca hay que pasar a otra cosa. Mago que haga eso, mago del que se piensa "es humano, puede fallar"... tampoco. Eso será a los magos CRACKS, pero a los de a pie no se lo perdonan. Si pueden, se mofan, aunque hayas tenido un trato exquisito con ellos, una relación cordial o lo que sea. Incluso hayas eludido al 100% el desafío.

Eso el público no lo perdona y te aseguro que el resto del tiempo, por mucho que intentes hacer y por muy bueno que sea tu número seguirán pensando "sí, pero vaya mago, le fallan los trucos...". Si ya es difícil hacer que se ilusionen y les pase aunque sea por un solo instante por la cabeza el pensamiento de "será magia?", imaginaos si fallais.

En eso difiero totalmente con Darwin por ejemplo. Y sin embargo coincido con muchisimos autores, intentar improvisar (algo que hoy en día no veo tampoco, la improvisación...).

Como dice Juan, si algo falla, se debe intentar arreglar como SEA. Uno torea como puede, y salir de la mejor manera posible.

A parte, os aconsejo que no deis el brazo a torcer, es un placer cuando uno sale de un apuro y ve que la situación la ha sabido controlar. Además de haber ganado una experiencia más. Ahí es donde se ve lo artista que eres.

Os pongo un ejemplo, hace poco me dejaron una baraja en el pub: "venga, haz magia...". La baraja estaba DE PENA, pegajosa y demás... tenía a todo el pub mirandome... empecé a hacer juegos y pensé "un triunfo no se puede hacer con esta baraja, pero un revoltijo sí" (es cierto, el revoltijo sí se puede hacer con ese tipo de barajas sin problemas). La sesión iba sobre ruedas, el público entregado, la gente con los ojos como platos. Incluso se escuchaba el cuchicheo tipico de "joder que bestiadas, yo ya no pienso en cómo lo hace...". Error gordo por mi parte, no había hecho forzaje, ni vistazo, metí una mezcla en manos con tan mala suerte de que se pegaron la elegida y otra carta más. Yo ni lo sabía... Hago el revoltijo sabiendo que no sé la elegida, extiendo y ZAS!!!!! Todas bien excepto el 5 de picas!!!!! (cuando no sé la elegida no puedo decir "que era tu carta...", esto lo sé por otra experiencia de la que también super salir):

"_Esta no es mi carta, era el as de rombos_".

Modo improvisación ON:

_Y quien ha dicho que fuese tu carta? yo he dicho que es el 5 de picas, y ella nos va a decir lo más importante sobre tu carta, algo para encontrar el as de rombos_. 

Todos los magos mirando sabían que había fallado y todos esperaros espectantes, saben que improviso muy bien... a ver como sale. (Gracias a Dios, ninguno de mis compañeros de alegraba del fallo, que los hay así...).

Pensé "su carta ha de estar detrás... o cerca, así que la busco y o la coloco la 5ª o hago un Snap con el 5 de picas y aparece su carta..."

Era la carta que está detrás del cinco. Cambio al snap (no el Snap Change...), y listo... el as de rombos que es justamente la carta de mi amiga Lucía...

Plas plas plas, aplausos, yo he pasado el mal trago, sale bonito, con pintaje incluido y encima los magos más contentos que una perdiz.

Esa es mi experiencia, hay que improvisar y salir por otros sistemas... todo es pensarlo.

Un ejercicio que suelo hacer es escribirme la charla y la descripción de TODOS los movimientos. Lo escribo en folios, la mitad con la charla y los movimientos explicados y sincronizados con las palabras. En la parte izquierda del folio escribo: "si falla control ==> tal cosa"... 

Tengo incluso juegos para cuando fallan adivinaciones, transposiciones, pintajes y demás efectos. A parte de sus correspondientes gags, salidas y chistes.

En fin, experiencia... pero si no empezais a improvisar o a pensar en ello, en el momento en que os pase (falleis), no sabreis salir. Huevos vamos... eso hay que echarle.

Como se nota que Aranda es profesional de esto...

Una salida genérica que funciona muy bien (porque hay veces que está todo perdido y no se puede improvisar) es hacerlo como si fuese un gag. No cambies tu expresión, sigue serio: y aquí desaparece..., desaparece NADA!!! como va a desaparecer un pañuelo señores? Estais mal, hago magia, no MILAGROS!!!!.

O el típico "a que hubiese sido bueno si sale...".

Un ejemplo, tipico juego de cogecarta-devuelvecarta-terevelocarta.

Tu carta es tal!!!!! 

- No...

Tu di que sí jolín, o pretendes que te adivine la carta de verdad?

- Hombre claro...

Haberme avisado!!!!!!!!

(Risas...)

Qué carta era la tuya?

- Tal...

Pos ahora intenta no coger  carta... ok? que esa es traviesa...

(Forzaje 100% seguro que tengas..., haces las mismas acciones que en el anterior juego [control que te falló]... le miras y le dices...)...

Para complicarlo más, mezcla por favor...

(Mezcla...).

Coges la baraja, la miras, deslizas la primera elegida a top y la forzada a TOP también...

Doble lift...

TAL CARTA!!!!!!!

- Pero si esa era la de antes...

Bueno, pero es la que elegistes no?

- Pero ahora no...

Pos mira, chas chas chas... la transformas y listo...

Por eso no salía antes claro!!!! Porque son la misma carta...

Listo... salida buena? no sé, pero a mi me funciona, la gente se ríe y aún piensan en como coñe sabía la 2ª carta y como la transformé... El primer error pasa como un error a posta porque necesitabas una carta que no fuese cualquiera para transformarla.

----------


## magomago

Si os doy la razón a los dos nunca hay que admitir un pequeño error o algo que se puede solucionar y estoy 100 % de acuerdo con vosotros pero cuando empecé este hilo no me referia a fallos .... garrafales ,de estos que mejor no haberse levantado de la cama. No a fallos por ejemplo de no adivinar una carta, perder un break o algo parecido. Me refiero a fallos donde te han descubierto el truco vamos entre estos incluyo 
-Te sudan las manos y se te cae una cascarilla de moneda en el ultimo viaje que ibas a hacer.
En los ases McDonald uno de los ases "especiales" se te da la vuelta viendose lo que no se tiene que ver .
Una paloma te sale de la paellera como medio mareada ,se estrella contra la pared y se cae en picado al suelo 
Tirando una cacatua al aire esta no vuela y se estrella contra el suelo.
Etc,etc.
Y aunque estos dos últimos os parezcan increibles yo los he visto y nunca dudo del buen hacer de los magos que les paso que son muy profesionales,sino de los hados del destino y de la mala suerte.
Por cierto MMjmarkos tu diseccion en otro de tus mensajes de Jazz Aces muy buena (Asi me ahorro escribir otro mensaje )  :D

----------


## pedro gamiz

Yo creo que no se debe reconocer el fallo nunca. En mi opinión hay que seguir adelante dándole otro final al juego o pasando directamente al juego siguiente, si no hubiera solución posible.

He visto a un gran amigo y buen mago fallar, al final de la actuación, la carta que aparece pinchada en la espada. mantuvo la sonrisa, saludó, fué muy aplaudida toda su actuación y, finalmente, pude comprobar que la mitad de la sala no se habia percatado de que la carta era distinta.

Saludos

----------


## Nacho Conde

Para mi algo que creo que puede ser una salida es el desviar el fallo a la persona que te esta ayudando.

Decirle algo asi en plan, "no me das buenas vibraciones", pero cuidando mucho el trato y las formas.

Si te sale mal a ti mismo, lo importante es tener la charla de manera que te puedas salir por la tangente, agarrandote los machos con la mejor de tus sonrisas.

Saludos

----------


## GOMAMAN

os voy a contar una anécdota de fallo garrafal que tuve con un juego que se vende en tiendamagia: el vampiro. No llegué ni a hacerlo. Tal y como saqué las cartas del estuche me dí cuenta que una estaba por el dorso(los dorsos son parte del misterio de este efecto), debido a que la última vez la había guardado mal. Cuando intenté darle la vuelta, dejé por accidente que se vieran los dorsos de las demás cartas, con lo cual, para qué me iba a molestar en enseñar el juego. No metí el pie en un cubo porque estábamos en un coche.
Le acabé diciendo que él tenía una gran fuerza psíquica y por eso me había trastocado, con lo que le comencé a hacer juegos de mentalismo.

Se fue convencido de su talento especial.

Total, que si la cagas, la cagas. Humildad, nadie es perfecto y a por otro juego.

----------


## makandrw

Yo creo que una buena idea (dejemoslo en una más)cuando algo sale realmente mal es soltar algo del tipo:

-Ke soy mago, no dios!!... Lo dejas komo si fuera una broma y si lo haces kon gracia la gente hasta se rie... o almenos lo hicieron kuando lo dije despues de intentar introducirme un boligrafo por una oreja y ke saliera por la otra!  :Lol:  
 :shock:

----------


## makandrw

Markos: Este error tuyo... me dio ke pensar... es un buen juego...  :Wink:  

Saludos!

----------


## Antonioooo

> Para mi algo que creo que puede ser una salida es el desviar el fallo a la persona que te esta ayudando.
> 
> Decirle algo asi en plan, "no me das buenas vibraciones", pero cuidando mucho el trato y las formas.
> 
> Si te sale mal a ti mismo, lo importante es tener la charla de manera que te puedas salir por la tangente, agarrandote los machos con la mejor de tus sonrisas.
> 
> Saludos



a ver si lo he entendido bien (a lo mejor no):
dejar mal a una persona con el fin de quedar bien tu?
insultar o ridiculizar a una persona como un medio pa elevar tu ego?

es esto? o te refieres a otra cosa?

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Para mi algo que creo que puede ser una salida es el desviar el fallo a la persona que te esta ayudando.
> 
> Decirle algo asi en plan, "no me das buenas vibraciones", pero cuidando mucho el trato y las formas.


En mi opinión, esto es como decirle: "ha fallado porque tú eres tonto". Que no se nos olvide que la actitud desafiante es casi siempre un nefasto camino a seguir. He visto a magos de un nivel absolutamente impresionante llevarse aplausos mediocres porque caían mal al público por razones similares a esa.

Yo, por supuesto, me uno al carro de NUNCA decir que has fallado. Existe una escuela de artes marciales japonesas que empleaba un aforismo: "Vence siempre". Yo llevo un amuleto pequeñito con eso colgado cuando actúo, no sea que se me olvide.

Una única excepción: Los fallos en mentalismo. Siempre se ha dicho que un fallo lo convierte en más creíble... creo que pequeños fallos controlados, pueden ayudar. Pero pifiarla en el último efecto de la última rutina puede ser básicamente nefasto. Así que por si acaso, además de salidas para todo, tener un juego final de reserva. No sea que la armemos.

Y como dice MjjMarkos, buscarle el segundo camino a todo.

Y ya sabes:

"Vence siempre".

----------


## alexis1987

Y porque no salir con algo gracioso Por ejemplo decir si se te da vuelta una carta oa lgo: bueno a veces las cartas se revelan y no nos hacen caso, la magia es asi como los hijos...
Y entonces a continuacion hacen alguno en que parezca que la carta quiere esquivar al mago o le tienda una broma o algo.. Por ejemplo ese truco en la cual las cartas se levantan cuando uno alza las manos,
Decis: por ejemplo a veces las cartas hacen lo que quieren y levantas las manos como en un gesto de nohay nada que hacerle y salen volando:P
Para safarlo digo se peude usar una ves

----------


## _[amigo]_

Es un truco que la verdad parece ir bien para esos casos, pero de todos modos, la mejor arma de un mago no son sus cartas, sino su improvisacion  :Wink1: 

Saludetes.

----------


## galmer

Hace poco vimos al maestro René Lavand fallar un efecto en una cuenta falsa, el auditorio se quedó un momento en silencio y René comentó: 2el  público perdona los fallos pero no el aburrimiento". Comenzó de nuevo el juego y  ¡volvió a fallar ¡¡¡ Entonces, sin ponerse nervioso, como un buen torero rehizo la faena y comentó, no se muevan, tengan paciencia, el efecto lo merece. 
Efectivamente a la tercera salió y fué incluso mas aplaudido que si hubiese sido de primeras.  En definitiva, si sale mal hay que tener sangre fira para ver si puedes recomponer el efecto o hacerlo de nuevo, pero si no aguantar estoico, defendiendo tu arte.

----------


## trinity

Decir que no era un truco sino q estaba gastando una broma!!

----------


## ignoto

> Decir que no era un truco sino q estaba gastando una broma!!


Ese comentario debería estar en el subforo de "Nuevo en magia". Allí se te corregiría.
Aquí, te digo que empieces a aprender magia primero y a suponer después.

----------


## Yonpiter

Hace ya bastante tiempo, en una pequeña sesion a la family por estas fechas, y resulta que no se que juego me salió mal y me quedé con cara de pillao de la vida. Mientras, le estaba pegando al coco rapidamente y me acordé que tenia la invisible en el bolsillo, asi que ni corto ni perezoso, la saqué e improvisé el efecto sacando la carta con la invisible.
Curiosidades de la vida, siempre que hablamos de magia me recuerdan aquel juego en el que parecia que salia mal y de pronto apareció en una baraja al reves.  :shock: 
Desde entonces, la invisible conmigo y la dejo para el final por si las moscas.
Aparte de esto que no deja de ser pura anecdota, creo que la virtud de tener una buena salida va ligada a la capacidad de improvisación del mago, ya no tanto a la técnica.
Hace dos semanas, en un bar, de estas veces que no sabes porqué pero la que dejas top no es la del espectador (fallaría en la mezcla), hice el juego con toda su parafernalia correspondiente y CHAS el juego al pedo. Lo primero que hice (aparte de poner cara de capullo) fue abrir la baraja en abanico, buscar la carta, pasarla hacia abajo para dejarla top con un salto de esa carta sola y les dije: "teniais que haberme avisado de que era el 7 de picas, por que es la carta maldita" mientras le daba vuelta a la baraja para dejarla dorso arriba y hacia un doble... "esta carta es maldita por que se disfraza de otras cartas" pintaje y solucionado. Despues usé de nuevo el 7 de picas para demostrarles que estaba maldita, que el fallo no fué mio sino del que cogio el 7 de picas que no me lo dijo, y la usé con el juego de la carta en el techo y CHAS alli se quedó el 7 de picas "Realmente está maldita!!!!"

PD: Cuanto más morro se le echa al asunto menos parece un fallo

----------


## Yonpiter

> hace poco me dejaron una baraja en el pub: "venga, haz magia...". La baraja estaba DE PENA, pegajosa y demás...


¿Como es que no llevas una baraja siempre contigo?
Llaves, dinero, baraja, movil y condones que nunca te falten....   :Lol:  

Un saludo

----------


## DavidSOL

En mi opinión en cualquier tipo de ilusión que no implique gimmicks, es decir que sea manipulación pura es cierto que se puede fallar, pero también es cierto y cualquiera que tenga tablas me lo puede constatar, es que, siempre hay una salida, incluso a veces el efecto de salida ha sido mas fuerte que incuso el efecto original, esta predisposición a corregir es fácil de aprender si dedicamos una parte de nuestras actuaciones a realizar "Jazz Magic", entonces como ni tu mismo sabes que va a ocurrir la improvisación hace que crees nuevos efectos e ideas, o incuso, salidas inesperadas en forma de gags que para el espectador son igualmente útiles como entretenimiento, ya que nuestros espectadores no van a vernos con la  idea de ver como hacemos un pintaje perfecto o el spellbound que hemos creado y del que el resto de los magos hablan, simplemente vienen a entretenerse...

Los gimmicks son cosa aparte, cuando el juego se basa en un alto percentil en el gimmick santiguate antes de hacerlo porque las leyes de Murphy existen y son muy cabronas, a mi me ocurrió sin ir mas lejos que la jaula de desaparición de palomas ese día no quiso desaparecer porque se había partido la goma... seguro que se podría haber partido la goma en uno de los 2 preensayos diarios que hago antes del show, pero no, se partió enmedio del show, ¿solución? ninguna, pero si algo he aprendido es a no confiar mucho en los gimmicks, sobre todo si la ilusión o el gimmick no lo he construido yo mismo, ya que los constructores de grandes ilusiones aqui en España dejan mucho que desear.

Además, es algo que anoche comentabamos en una reunión despues de actuar en la noche de reyes, somos el único colectivo de anormales que somos capaces de comprar unos gimmicks a un 2000% de su precio real, de mal acabado y sin ninguna garantía.

Yo siempre he dicho que si algún día me dedico a construir las grandes ilusiones para otro, el acabado sería perfecto, y tendría una garantía de dos años como cualquier articulo que se compra en cualquier establecimiento de España.

Que aparatos electrónicos como una Houllete o el Electric Touch no tengan un indicador de carga me parece una aberración, ya que realmente la única forma de estar seguros de que funcionará es poner las pilas nuevas o recargables recien cargadas, eso siempre contando con que el resto de la mecanica no falle   :Wink:  

P.D. Me fio más de mis manos y de las cosas sencillas que de los gimmicks que estan demasiado sujetos a la ley de Murphy.

----------


## magick16

Yo creo que la magia tiene suficiente recurso para improvisar una salida sin que nadie lo note.Te recomiendo que nunca digas el efecto del juego que vas hacer porque si te sale mal no tenes salida.Cuando te salga mal lo mas importante es estar tranquilo y estar seguro de lo que estas haciendo.

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

mi teoria basicamente es  : "todos somos humanos, no?" otra cosa es que segun que publicos no se rian de que hayas fallado, eso la verdad lo veo deplorable, muchas veces me lo han hecho algunos conocidos y/o amigos y te entran ganas de decir: " Venga, pues si tan mal lo hago, hagalo usted ^^"
No les ha pasado nunca?


saludos

----------


## alberhoudini

estaba haciendo el del vaso que se rompe encima de la mesa y falló, no preparé nada por si fallaba ya que pensaba que eso nunca podría fallar, solo se me ocurrió decir que era una experiencia muy dificil de realizar y que en aquel momento por ciertas circunstancias tanto fisicas como mentales me era imposible realizar.
¿hubiera sido mejor si me dijo que era una broma y que como se va a romper el vaso sin tocarlo?
es decir, lo dejo como un gag y hago otro juego fuerte como para olvidarlo

saludos Die

----------


## EvAngelion67

..Bueno en mi opinión pienso que nuca haría un efecto hasta tenerlo practicado tanto de estar seguro de no fallar. Pero como somos humanos siempre existe la posibilidad de que algo salga mal ( por eso nos ponemos nerviosos a veces no? ).
Si admites que has fallado en el momento es como que pierdes tu encanto de mago, ya no te ven de la misma forma que antes. Entonces nunca se debe admitir el error. hay que tener siempre un plan B. Lo más probable es que el efecto final del plan B no sea tan bueno como el verdadero, por eso creo que una ves finalizado el juego en el que has fallado se debe hacer un juego que tenga un gran impacto. es como que te "reivindicas".
Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## alberhoudini

por eso lo presenté como una experiencia mental extraordinariamente dificil de realizar y que con muy poca probabilidad llegaría exitosamente a su fín, claro que siempre me sale pero esa vez se rompió la mesa y ya no hubo mas que hacer con ese juego. dije que en esas condiciones no podia realizarlo y seguí con otro juego de final alternativo. 
saludos

----------


## pontiak

el otro dia un amigo (no mago) me hizo el de sacar una carta, ponerla en top y cortar y despues adivinarla. Yo le queria hacer uno igual solo que le avise que el sacaba la carta y la dejaba en el mismo lugar donde la ponia, pero lo que hace el chavon es cortar el mazo en 5 y me dice que si me agrando tanto adivine asi sucarta.
improvise de la nada total y le dije que de vuelta una carta(sabia en cual de los 5 pilones estaba la suya) y haciendo cuentas raras (el no noto nada) fui eliminando pilones hasta dejar el suyo, mezcle completamente al azar y di vuelta la de arriba... creo que era el 5 de diamantes... me dice esa no es, cuento 5 cartas y era la suya..
obviamente me salio 100% de culo, pero empeze con la magia hace como 2 meses, supongo que un mago tiene mas herramientas para solucionar cosas asi, la moraleja es que si falla te haces el boludo y listo o intentas salir como sea, pero nunca dejar que te vean dudando, sino que aunque digas la mayor iduotez de tu vida decirla con un tono seguro

----------

